# Wer bin ich eigentlich?



## Baumkrone (23. März 2010)

Ich hab mir heute die Frage gestellt in welche dieser neumodischen Begriffe man mich fahrtechnisch einordnen kann. Habe ein Specialized Hardrock Pro, mit dem ich einerseits normale Touren auch auf Asphalt fahre, andererseits aber gern im Wald unterwegs bin und da etwas anspruchsvollere Trails mit kleineren Drops fahre, je nach Übung und Kenntniss der Trails sind da auch mal 30km/h oder so drin. Letztens war ich mal in einem provisorischen Dirtjumppark und hab da mal getestet, wie es ist nen etwas höheren Jump zu veranstalten - gefiel mir gut.
Heute traf ich nen jungen Bengel mit nem Freeride oder Slopestylebike (recht wenig Federweg, vielleicht 120mm) aber ne ziemlich robuste Geschichte). Der fuhr das gleiche Trail langsamer aber spektakulärer, da mehr Reserven im Federweg und 2.4er Matschreifen (waren auch 24 Zoll glaub ich).

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich mit dem Hardrock Hardtail ein Bike habe, das zwar endlos Spaß macht aber mich in dem was ich machen will etwas einschränkt. Man kann zwar mit Hardtails auch mal Sprünge machen etc. aber mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten über Wurzeln und unwegsames Gelände fahren ist, sagen wir, "unkomfortabel" - das geht besser. 

Was fahre ich also eigentlich und was für ein bike bräuchte ich theoretisch? Habe schonmal rumgeschaut und dachte mir, dass sowas wie das Specialized Pitch ganz gut passen würde. Weiß allerdings auch nicht, was das eigentlich für ein Bike ist. Es ist kein Freerider, kein Slopestylebike, kein Dirt, kein echtes Marathonfully....was ist das? 

Danke schonmal für Interesse und eventuelle Antworten. 

PS: Fand diese Sektion am sinnvollsten, da ich in dieser Anfrage den Selbstfindungsprozess, den Bikefindungsprozess und eine indirekte Anfrage bezüglich Fahrtechnik auf Wurzeln usw. eingebracht habe.


----------



## Dämon__ (23. März 2010)

Das Specialized Pitch fällt unter AM (All Mountain) deckt somit ein sehr breites Spektrum ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitglied (23. März 2010)

'n Mountainbike.


----------



## tombrider (23. März 2010)

Ich würde sagen: Für das was du bisher machst, reichen 12-14 cm Federweg gut aus. Wenn Du eher das Gefühl hast, das geht noch schneller/härter/weiter, dann solltest du dir überlegen, ob Du in der Enduro-Klasse mit ca. 16 cm nicht besser aufgehoben bist. Für echte Freerider mit 18 oder 20 cm Federweg sehe ich keinen Bedarf.


----------



## reifenfresser (23. März 2010)

Ich mach das genau so. fahra cuh gerne Dirt, UND gerne schnelle Trails, und hab nen 10mm Hardttail.


Keine Sorge, du ahst schon das richtige Bike 

Cheers!


----------



## Baumkrone (23. März 2010)

So in etwa sehe ich das auch, da ich mit 25 ungern anfangen mÃ¶chte, wirklich zu freeriden. 
FÃ¼r mich stellt sich vor allem die Frage, ob es sich lohnt, sich zu spezialisieren und noch ein Bike dazu zu kaufen oder aber das Hardrock irgendwann zu verkaufen und ein Allmountain/Enduro anzuschaffen, das Lockout hat. Mir ist wichtig, dass ich weiterhin Asphalt Ã¼ber 40km fahren kann, gleichzeitig aber auch die MÃ¶glichkeit habe im Wald ein paar Drops zu machen oder kleinere Dirtjumps zu nehmen. Bisher ging das tatsÃ¤chlich ganz gut mit dem Hardtail aber ich komme Ã¼ber einen bestimmten Punkt einfach nicht hinaus, da die Landung mit nem Hardtail einfach kaum Reserven beherbergt. Mit nem Fully korrigieren sich kleinere Fehler von alleine und man fÃ¼hlt sich wohl auch sicherer.

Hat hier jemand einen Vorschlag, welches Allmountain man fÃ¼r bis etwa 1500â¬ kaufen kann? Muss ja nicht unbedingt ein Pitch sein.

EDIT: Wenn ich es mir recht Ã¼berlege, stelle ich die Frage besser im passenden Forum.


----------



## Der Toni (23. März 2010)

Baumkrone schrieb:


> So in etwa sehe ich das auch, da ich mit 25 ungern anfangen möchte, wirklich zu freeriden.
> ......



verstehe ich das richtig: du fühlst dich zu alt zum freeriden?


----------



## Baumkrone (23. März 2010)

Nein, nur zu vernünftig, nicht zu alt.


----------



## LB-Biker (23. März 2010)

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe bist du doch mit deinem Bike zufrieden, warum also nen neues ?


----------



## Baumkrone (23. März 2010)

Naja zufrieden bin ich dafür, dass es einfach ein tolles Hardtail ist. Unzufrieden bin ich, da ich das Gefühl habe, dass ich dem Gerät mehr Verschleiß zumute als gut ist durch schnelle Abfahrten und es mir gerade bei solchen Abfahrten auch zu sehr hoppelt auf der Hinterachse. Habe schon länger mal über ein Fully nachgedacht, da ich glaube, dass es einfach alle Bereiche abdeckt, die ich fahre. Ich habe keinen wirklichen Schwerpunkt, sondern mache von allem ein bisschen. Gerade deshalb auch dieser Threadtitel. Ich fahre sowohl Touren auf Asphalt und Feldwegen, als auch härtere Trails. Mache kleinere Sprünge, wenn es sich durch die Strecke ergibt und fahre in der City Treppen runter usw. Ich sehe bei dieser Beschäftigungsvielseitigkeit nicht, dass ich als reiner Cross Countryfahrer unterwegs bin. Ich fahre einfach überall wo ich grad Spaß habe. 
Bis auf den Bereich Downhill bzw. schnelle Singletrails komme ich mit dem Bike überall sehr gut zurecht und ein Allmountain würde auch diesen Bereich noch abdecken. Daher die Idee. Hauptsächlich sind es wirklich Drops und Trails mit vielen Wurzeln, die mir mit dem Hardtail gelegentlich unangenehm erscheinen. ist aber auch logisch, gerade da kommt ein Federbein hinten zum Einsatz. Wenn man Dirt fährt oder auf einen Hügel hochspringt, kommt man mit Hardtails gut zurecht. Strecken im Wald sind aber eben nicht so abgesteckt sondern von der Natur errichtet.


----------



## Schildbürger (23. März 2010)

Es soll Leute geben die haben mehrere MTBs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basti138 (23. März 2010)

> Es soll Leute geben die haben mehrere MTBs.



...gibts da nen speziellen Begriff dafür?


----------



## Baumkrone (23. März 2010)

Ja: Von Beruf Sohn. 

Für solche Spielchen hab ich kein Geld. Entweder ich bekomm mein Hardtail verkauft und im Austausch nen schönes All Mountain oder ich behalt mein Hardrock. 2 Bikes kommen nicht in Frage. Wenn mal so ein Geldregen ins Haus kommt, wird für das Geld erstmal nen Auto angeschafft und ein Urlaub mit meiner Freundin gemacht. Neues Bike steht an letzter Stelle eigentlich, Tendenz steigend. ;-)


----------



## Marc B (23. März 2010)

Nimm ein Enduro-Bike, damit kannst du viel machen Gebraucht oder neu?

Ansonsten: Bounce mit dem Beat:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2M5p0RQhvk"]YouTube- Torch - Wer bin ich[/ame]


----------



## Baumkrone (23. März 2010)

Also ich bin der Besserwisser, Rappatriot, ewiger Aufklärer...


----------



## Alex_F (23. März 2010)

wenns geld so knapp ist, würde ich das hardtail behalten.
verkauf geht meist nur mit relativ hohem wertverlust einher..


----------



## BiNkZ (23. März 2010)

Wie wäre es, du schaffst dir für den Asphalt noch ein günstiges (evtl gebrauchtes) Rennrad an?

Dann muss deine Geländemaschine dieses Kriterium schon mal nicht mehr erfüllen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex_F (23. März 2010)

dadurch geht sein hardtail aber auch nicht besser im gelände...^^


----------



## Chaoskind (24. März 2010)

Baumkrone schrieb:


> Entweder ich bekomm mein Hardtail verkauft und im Austausch nen schönes All Mountain oder ich behalt mein Hardrock.



Das geht sowieso nich. Egal welches Bike dir empfohlen wird, im Austausch wirste nie was finden. Es wird erst anfangen, wenn du nochmal 1000 Euro drauflegst. Mindestens.

So, wie du deine Prioritäten gelegt hast würd ich sagen: Freu dich an dem, was du fahren kannst und nimm an Trails mit, was dir Spaß macht. Ich bin auch schon nette Trails in den Alpen gefahren mit meinem uralten Rockhopper mit V-Brakes und von Federweg war bei der ansprechlosen Gabel auch eher keine Rede. Es geht schon und es bricht nich alles sofort (KEINE (!!!) verbindliche Garantie) 

Und nix da, Beruf Sohn, wenn ich sowas schon hör -.- Die Leute, die mehrere Bikes haben oder eins, ich würd schon sagen jenseits der 2000 kaufen, deren größtes Hobby ists halt auch oder mehr 

Aaalles eine Frage der Prioritäten


Edit: Also zu dem, was du alles schreibst, ist das Rad eh das richtige für dich. Kannst dir ja überlegen, ob du evtl. ne andere Gabel einbaust, das sollte auch schon was verändern, denk ich.

Und wer bist du? Du bist der Typ, der in ein, zwei Jahren das dicke MTB vor Urlaub und Auto setzt. Oder zumindest einen Urlaub planst, der sich aufs Biken bezieht und das Auto nutzt, um das Bike zum Spot zu karren ;o)


----------



## Baumkrone (24. März 2010)

Naja Auto und Bike werden immer abwechselnd gewisse Stellenwerte einnehmen. Allerdings hat das Auto den Bonus, dass ich es tatsÃ¤chlich brauche. Das Bike ist fÃ¼r mich ein SportgerÃ¤t. Allein aufgrund der DiebstÃ¤hle von schÃ¶nen MTB's ist das auch ratsam. Btw. in nen Corsa C gehen mit etwa Geschick zwei 26er Hardtails rein. ;-)

Ist schon alles ne PrioritÃ¤tensache, besonders wenn man Student ist...

Zum Austausch:

So war das nicht gemeint. Ich bin mir schon darÃ¼ber im Klaren, dass die Bikes die mich interessieren um die 1500â¬ liegen. Ich meinte eher, dass ich das Geld aus dem Verkauf in das neue Bike investiere anstatt mir eines dazu zu kaufen. Naja man wird sehen.

Mit der Gabel bin ich Ã¼brigens zufrieden. HÃ¤tte nicht gedacht, dass ne 100er Marzocchi so gut arbeitet. Glaube langsam, dass 2007 der beste Hardrock Jahrgang war. Es ist wirklich nur der steife Hinterbau, der stÃ¶rend ist (Was fÃ¼r eine Ironie, dass ich gerade mit nem leichten Hexenschuss zuhause sitze. xD).
Mir fÃ¤llt grad ein: Kann man an mein Bike ne KettenfÃ¼hrung dranbauen und fÃ¼hrt die zu mehr Trittwiderstand?


----------



## soso79 (26. März 2010)

ha, mit 25 zu vernünftig...ist doch wohl nicht dein ernst, oder ?

ich lach mich schlapp.

zum thema...all mountain mit 140 vo/hi sollten dir dicke ausreichen...uhd achte auf nen gescheiten lockout, da du ja auch gerne straße fährst.


lg

das ewige kind


----------



## Renato (26. März 2010)

Baumkrone schrieb:


> Ist schon alles ne Prioritätensache, besonders wenn man Student ist...
> 
> Zum Austausch:
> 
> ...





Du willst also dein Hardrock verkaufen mit dem du nach eigener Aussage zufrieden bist.
Zu den wenigen hundert  (3 oder 4) zahlst du eine Menge drauf für ein Rad mit dem du dich nicht in den Dreck traust und das deinen Angehörigen irrational teuer erscheint.
Den Rest deines Lebens wirst du den Verlust bedauern und dir über den Verbleib Gedanken machen.
Ich kenne viele denen es so ergangen ist und da war es nur ein Lakes oder Unterklasse Giant.
Behalte auf jeden Fall dein Hardrock bis es kaputt ist oder geklaut oder du dir eins dazu leisten kannst.


----------



## Baumkrone (29. März 2010)

Renato schrieb:


> Du willst also dein Hardrock verkaufen mit dem du nach eigener Aussage zufrieden bist.
> Zu den wenigen hundert  (3 oder 4) zahlst du eine Menge drauf für ein Rad mit dem du dich nicht in den Dreck traust und das deinen Angehörigen irrational teuer erscheint.
> Den Rest deines Lebens wirst du den Verlust bedauern und dir über den Verbleib Gedanken machen.
> Ich kenne viele denen es so ergangen ist und da war es nur ein Lakes oder Unterklasse Giant.
> Behalte auf jeden Fall dein Hardrock bis es kaputt ist oder geklaut oder du dir eins dazu leisten kannst.



wieso sollte ich mich nicht in den dreck trauen mit nem fahrrad, das 1500 kostet? das ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand nur eben ein besserer.


----------



## Renato (29. März 2010)

Baumkrone schrieb:


> wieso sollte ich mich nicht in den dreck trauen mit nem fahrrad, das 1500 kostet? das ist ein gebrauchsgegenstand nur eben ein besserer.



Das ist schon mal die richtige Einstellung.


----------



## Baumkrone (29. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für Ihre Beurteilung


----------



## God-of-Snow (7. April 2010)

Falls es dein Geldbeutel  hergibt, ist vllt. das Canyon NERVE AM 5.0 was für dich. http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=1919
 Ich sehe mich in einer ähnlichen Lage wie du und fahre z.Z. ein Cube Team Ltd. Mod. 2006. Werde das allerdings fahren bis es auseinander fällt und dann umsteigen auf ein Fully. Vllt. wirds ja das Nerve AM 5.0 Mod. 2012 ?!


----------



## Strampelmann (7. April 2010)

Ein dicker Reifen hinten und der richtige Luftdruck sollten schon reichen, Du bist ja sonst zufrieden mit dem Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## easymtbiker (7. April 2010)

Baumkrone schrieb:


> So in etwa sehe ich das auch, da ich mit 25 ungern anfangen möchte, wirklich zu freeriden.



Stimmt! Mit 25 ist man noch zu jung, ich hab mit 35 angefangen! 


Ansonsten geht der Spruch doch:

Wer bin ich eigentlich? Und wenn ja, wieviele?


----------



## _arGh_ (7. April 2010)

kauf dir ein enduro, wenn du wirkl. überhaupt kein interesse an fr/dh hast und tatsächlich "drops" und so fährst. das hätte dann zumindest mehr potential.

ansonsten würde ja eigtl. auch das hardtail zum touren taugen.


----------



## Jetpilot (8. April 2010)

Hast du schonmal versucht den Sattel vor einem rappeltrail runterzustellen? Das bringt zumindest schonmal mehr als ein Fully mit Sattel oben (Beine sind dann deine Hecksuspension) und das Bike wird die Abfahrten schon überstehen.
Achja, wenn es möglich ist, dann bau dir Hinten (vorne vielleicht nicht nötig wegen Rollwiderstand) einen möglichst dicken reifen ein und fahr nen geringen Luftdruck. Das macht es auch nochmal ein gutes stück komfortabler.
Bei nem 2.4er oder zumindest 2.3er kommst du sicher schon mit so 1,8-2 bar aus ohne durchschläge.


----------



## Schmok (8. April 2010)

Es gibt auch die Option, zweiter satz Laufräder 
Leichter  oder  Stabieler 
Racing R2,0  oder Fatalbert 2,4/2,25 o. 
Strasse  oder Trail  
dann kannst du je nach laune vor der tour entscheiden 
Hab ich auch mal so gemacht , mittlerweile fahr ich aber Rennrad oder AM+


----------



## Baumkrone (9. April 2010)

Ja, über nen zweiten Satz Laufräder habe ich auch schonmal nachgedacht. Das wäre schon von Vorteil. hinten 2.4er mit wenig Luftdruck fahren ist schon recht klug für Abfahrten...egal auf welchem Bike.


----------



## luckyfish (15. April 2010)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> Stimmt! Mit 25 ist man noch zu jung, ich hab mit 35 angefangen!



Genau, Kinder....

Bin 46, und fang' grade an! Macht Spass!
Es müssen ja keine 5m-Drops oder dergleichen mehr werden.

@Baumkrone: Hab' mein Hardtail 20Jahre lang NUR im Wald benutzt; in den ersten Jahren noch ohne Federgabel. Sowas gab's da noch nicht... Der Wald war auch damals nicht asphaltiert Alles 'ne Frage der körpereigenen Federung und geschickten Spurwahl.

Mein Tipp: behalte, pflege und v.a. fahr dein Hardtail, bis du dir dein Taum-Fully leisten kannst. 
Mit 25 sollte die Studiererei ja nicht mehr lange gehen, und dann entsprechend Kohle rein kommen...


----------



## jan84 (15. April 2010)

luckyfish schrieb:


> Genau, Kinder....
> [...]
> Mit 25 sollte die Studiererei ja nicht mehr lange gehen, [...]



Was hochgradig unerfreulich ist


----------



## Baumkrone (15. April 2010)

luckyfish schrieb:


> Mit 25 sollte die Studiererei ja nicht mehr lange gehen, und dann entsprechend Kohle rein kommen...



Das wär wirklich hübsch. Fange langsam an zu zweifeln, dass so ein Gedanke heutzutage noch realistisch ist. 

Erstmal bleibt jedenfalls das Hardtail. War heute wieder ein bisschen herumjumpen in einem kleinen Stadtpark mit ner recht einfachen Dirtstrecke. War schon nice und ich hab jede Sekunde genossen.


----------



## trek 6500 (20. April 2010)

cube ams pro .... kannste nix falsch machen !!!! und kriegte zu dem preis !! lg , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (20. April 2010)

ams pro is nix für sprünge. Das ist nen marathon fully.
Ich würde warten bis ich genug geld habe und mir dann mindestens etwas in richtung ams125 (140mm/130mm), stereo (140mm/140mm, hat ne etwas andere geometrie) oder fritzz (160mm/160mm, was wirklich der bomber ist. M.E. mit dem besten Preisleistungsverhältnis in der kategorie Enduro.) hohlen.

Was mal ein schlauer Forener gesagt hat: Kauftst du billig, kauftst du eine baustelle.


----------



## trek 6500 (20. April 2010)

warum sprünge `denke , es soll ein fully sein , mit dem man beser durch unwegsames gelände kommt , als mit nem ht .... und dazu taugt das ams super ...


----------



## Jetpilot (21. April 2010)

dafür ja. Ich aber gelesen zu haben, dass er auchmal ne schanze mitnehmen will.


----------



## _arGh_ (22. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> warum sprünge `denke , es soll ein fully sein , mit dem man beser durch unwegsames gelände kommt , als mit nem ht .... und dazu taugt das ams super ...


irgendwie hast du null verstanden, was er haben will.
oder einfach auch nur seine posts nicht gelesen.

würdest du ernsthaft "drops" mit einem ams fahren?


----------



## Baumkrone (23. April 2010)

Da du selbst ein Pitch fährst, verstehe ich den Post nicht ganz. Fährst du keine Drops mit dem Fahrrad? mit nem Federweg um die 140mm kann man sicher nicht vom eifelturm springen aber nen Drop bis 1m Höhe sollte wohl gut machbar sein. Wenn man sich geschickt anstellt schafft man das auch mit nem Hardtail.


----------



## DerandereJan (23. April 2010)

luckyfish schrieb:


> Mit 25 sollte die Studiererei ja nicht mehr lange gehen, und dann entsprechend Kohle rein kommen...




Fu**.......... warum hat mir das keiner gesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _arGh_ (23. April 2010)

Baumkrone schrieb:


> Da du selbst ein Pitch fährst, verstehe ich den Post nicht ganz. Fährst du keine Drops mit dem Fahrrad? mit nem Federweg um die 140mm kann man sicher nicht vom eifelturm springen aber nen Drop bis 1m Höhe sollte wohl gut machbar sein. Wenn man sich geschickt anstellt schafft man das auch mit nem Hardtail.


_CUBE AMS PRO_

keiner will dich davon abhalten, dir das zuzulegen. 
den fehlenden federweg gleichste halt dann einfach durch einbildung aus. evtl. laesst sich ja so auch die geo modifizerien.


----------



## Strampelmann (27. April 2010)

Behalt dein Rad. Wofür ein neues? Drops sind kein Problem, ist eine Frage der Technik. Trial und Dirt haben auch keine Federung, und dort gehört springen auf jeden Fall zum Programm. Um sich vernünftig abzudrücken muß das Rad hinten hart sein, in der Luft dann leicht. Nicht umsonst haben die Slopsyler nur wenig Federweg. Aber es mußte ja irgendwann ein Dirt mit Suspension geben ...
Beim Downhill braucht man so schnell auch keine Federung. Man hat den gleichen Nervenkitzel halt bei geringerer Geschwindigkeit. Positiv ausgedrückt: Man hat länger was von der Abfahrt. 
Und nur für Wurzelpassagen ... ob sich das lohnt?
Wenn Du zufrieden bist und Spaß hast, was willst Du mehr?


----------



## Shorty yz1 (1. Mai 2010)

Mal ganz ehrlich: Ich fahre ja selber hardtail und musste feststellen das Fullys viel zu sehr zum stumpfen drüberbrettern reizen, und dadurch geht meiner meinung der Sinn am "Freeriden" oder ähnlichem verloren.
Außerdem kann man mit einem stabilem Hardtail und ner gut gewählten Spur sogar einen Downhill-Fahrer alt aussehen lassen.

Fazit: Pass dein Hardtail das du gewohnt bist auf deine Volrleben an und du brauchst nicht unbedingt ein Fully.


PS: Bin mit meinem Dirt schon 3.50meter Drops gesprungen und das war kein Problem, reine übungssache


----------



## jan84 (2. Mai 2010)

Shorty yz1 schrieb:


> [...]
> Außerdem kann man mit einem stabilem Hardtail und ner gut gewählten Spur sogar einen Downhill-Fahrer alt aussehen lassen.[...]



Sofern der "Downhill-Fahrer" (ich denke du meinst jemanden auf nem massiven Fully?) nicht auch ne "gut gewählte Spur" fährt. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Jetpilot (2. Mai 2010)

Shorty yz1 schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: Ich fahre ja selber hardtail und musste feststellen das Fullys viel zu sehr zum stumpfen drüberbrettern reizen, und dadurch geht meiner meinung der Sinn am "Freeriden" oder ähnlichem verloren.


Mal ganz ehrlich: Nein. Ich kenne viele Freeridefahrer mit ausgezeichneter technik.



> Außerdem kann man mit einem stabilem Hardtail und ner gut gewählten Spur sogar einen Downhill-Fahrer alt aussehen lassen.
> 
> Fazit: Pass dein Hardtail das du gewohnt bist auf deine Volrleben an und du brauchst nicht unbedingt ein Fully.



Na, wenn du das kannst... Aber einen Race-hardtail rahmen zum Freeriden zu verwenden halte ich eher für einen schlechten Rat.
Sicher gibt es stabile Hardtails (wie 4x), aber das sind andere Rahmen, mit anderen Geometrien und anderen Preisen.



> PS: Bin mit meinem Dirt schon 3.50meter Drops gesprungen und das war kein Problem, reine übungssache


Glückwunsch.


----------



## hurby97 (9. Mai 2010)

ich und meine kollegen graben die wurzeln im wald sogar aus und das nicht damit wir richtig mit schwung dagegen krachen und uns ein durschlag holen! wir kommen mit schwung und springen dran ab! wirfahren fast alle ein hardtail! wenn du mit deinem körper arbeitest schläge usw. abfängst dann geht das schon! mir machts persönlich mit dem hardtail mehr spaß die downhill runter zu racen. einfach ein bisschen nach hinten lehnen vllt ein bisschen hoch ziehen und dann geht das von ganz alleine!


----------



## Renegado (9. Mai 2010)

Hast du mal daran gedacht, nicht dein gesamtes Rad zu tauschen? Ich meine ein Rahmenwechsel würde doch bereits auch reichen. Gegebenenfalls die Gabel noch. Den Rest kannst du doch gut und gerne übernehmen. Ansonsten klingst du nämlich mit deinem Rad viel zu glücklich als das du es tauschen solltest.


----------



## Nikolaj83 (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin ganz neu hier und leider zu dumm um ein eigenes Thema zu erstellen. Aber vielleicht ist das auch garnicht nötig.
Sorry erstmal an den TE, dass ich hier einfach so reinposte.
Aber hab mir diese 2 Seiten hier durchgelesen und ich stehe fast vor dem selben Problem.
Man kann sagen, dass ich ein ähnliches Bike habe wie der TE.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch ein Norco Downhill.
Nun will ich aber noch ein Fully, welches leicht sein muss, weil ich es für ziemlich genau die selben Zwecke verwenden will wie der TE.

Zur Auswahl stehen folgende Modelle:

http://www.scott-sports.com/gb_en/product/7934/44747/genius_limited

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a15822/cube-fritzz-the-one.html?uin=krihha6frhbp4rr2g2ep16sj67

http://badbikes-online.de/shop/article_20101201005%2BTrek%2BRemedy%2B9.9%2BAllmountain%2BBike%2B2010-004/Trek-Remedy-9.9-Allmountain-Bike-2010.html?pse=coa

http://www.ghost-bikes.de/2010/bikes/mtb-fully-2/marathon-2/rt-lector/rt-lector-pro-team/

Ich bin aber auch für andere Modelle offen.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Mai 2010)

das sind vier modelle mit drei einsatzbereichen.

cube fritzz ist ein enduro: langsam rauf, schnell bergab, sprungfähig
das scott: is marathon, aber so wie es aussieht mit 150mm travel, also schon eher ein all mountain
das trek: all mountain
das ghost: ist ein marathon/cc bike, mit 100mm FW, da würde ich nichts groß mit springen.


----------



## Nikolaj83 (11. Mai 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
Meinst du nicht, dass man mit dem Scott auch springen könnte?
Das Scott steht momentan bei mir an erster Stelle. Doch so wie es aussieht ist es wohl in meiner Rahmengröße nicht mehr lieferbar
Sorry für die dummen Fragen, aber ich bin schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (11. Mai 2010)

das genius würde ich nicht nehmen und zwar aus folgenden gründen:
bergab bietet das wohl weniger potenzial als das frizz, das ist von denen einfach das einzige echte enduro. bergauf wird das scott dagegen am meisten bieten, es hat das geringste gewicht, kann dämpfer und gabel vom lenker aus leicht arretieren. Das Gewicht ist vorallem auf die verwendung von leichtbaukomponenten zurückzuführen, der rahmen aus carbon, x.0 schaltwerk,...
vorallem beim carbonrahmen würde ich mir große sorgen machen, denn diese sind sturzempfindlicher als alurahmen. Wenn du damit springen und trails kloppen willst, dann ist ein carbonrahmen m.E. nicht empfehlenswert.

ich würde fürs springen und bergabfahren das Fritzz nehmen, aber da musst du mit einbußen bergauf rechnen. Es gibt sie eben nicht, die eierlegende wollmilchsau...

Edit: Wenn du nicht das genius limited, sondern das genius 40 oder einen verwandten (alurahmen, keine ultraleichtbauteile), dann wird das mitsicherheit geeignet sein, ich mache mir halt bei leichtbau und carbon immer sorgen ob dat auch hält, vorallem bei stürzen, die manchmal nicht zu vermeiden sind.


----------



## Nikolaj83 (11. Mai 2010)

Ja, da hast du wohl recht bezüglich des Carbons. Haben mir andere Leute auch schon gesagt.
Ich glaub ich sollte mir wirklich mal überlegen was ich überhaupt will.
Ist aber auch nicht ganz einfach bei so einer großen Auswahl.
In erster Linie soll es für Singletrails sein. Gleichzeitig aber auch für Straße.
Eine eierlegende Vollmilchsau wäre schon nicht schlecht wenn es die geben würde.
Werde Ende der Woche das Scott mal probefahren, mal schauen wie es sich anfühlt.
Allerdings mit Alurahmen.
Naja, danke dir vielmals.


----------



## F.Zoller (17. Mai 2010)

@baumkrone
also nach allem was hier steht würde ich dir zu einem enduro rahten
behalte dein hardtail , wenn es dir bisher spaß gemacht hat , wird es das auch weiterhin tuhn 
ich stehe vor dem fast gleichen problem und finde das thema deswegen interessant und würde mich freun zu erfahren für was du dich entschieden hast 

@nikolei
das fritzz gefällt und ist keine schlechte wahl

auch für baumkrone wäre das ein gutes fahrrad und mit dem anderen hast du dann ein großen bereich an fahrmöglichkeiten offen

generell kann ich cube nur empfehlen , ich selber fahre auch cube : )

was fahrn denn deine kunpels ? mit freunden machts gleich viel mehr spaß , vielleicht erleichtert das deine Wahl 


Felix


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Mai 2010)

Die entwicklung meines vaters ist sehr ähnlich wie bei dir, erst hardtail, dann lust auf mehr, mein fully mal probegefahren und sich dann vor lauter begeisterung das fritzz gekauft. Bis jetzt ist er hochzufrieden.


----------



## frogmatic (27. Mai 2010)

Alex_F schrieb:


> dadurch geht sein hardtail aber auch nicht besser im gelände...^^



Doch, besser _als das andere Rad_ 



Shorty yz1 schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich: Ich fahre ja selber hardtail und musste feststellen das Fullys viel zu sehr zum stumpfen drüberbrettern reizen, und dadurch geht meiner meinung der Sinn am "Freeriden" oder ähnlichem verloren.
> 
> PS: Bin mit meinem *Dirt* schon 3.50meter Drops gesprungen und das war kein Problem, reine übungssache



Das ist auch meine Beobachtung.
Meistens befindet sich der begrenzende Faktor auf dem Sattel.

Noch was:
ein fahrrad heisst nicht dirt, 
niemals.



Jetpilot schrieb:


> das sind vier modelle mit drei einsatzbereichen.
> 
> cube *fritzz* ist ein enduro: *langsam rauf*, schnell bergab, sprungfähig
> (...)



Dann macht mein Mitfahrer mit dem Fritzz wohl was falsch - der fährt auch schnell bergauf...


----------



## Shorty yz1 (5. Juni 2010)

@Baumkrone: Wenn du bekannte hast die Fully fahren, dann frag doch einfach, ob du mal ein oder zwei Trails fahren kannst. Dann wirst du schnell merken woran du wirklich spaß hast und was du bist.


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Juni 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Dann macht mein Mitfahrer mit dem Fritzz wohl was falsch - der fährt auch schnell bergauf...


Ja, gute Kondition ist schon schei$$e.


----------



## frankp82 (10. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Ich kann auch mein Bike empfehlen (Signatur)! Ist zwar nicht grade ein bike was jeder fährt aber es ist leicht, wendig und macht ne Menge Fun! Und bei der Preisklasse sind auch gute Komponenten verbaut! 
Bin auch lange mit einem Exte Hardtail unterwegs gewesen und habe mit dem Teil Treppen und Sprünge mit genommen ohne das was im A... gegangen ist!
Fahr Dein Hardtail weiter und spare für Später auf ein AM!

mfg


----------

